# DB Melomel



## wineforfun (Mar 6, 2013)

Just wanted to write about my first experience with this recipe. Bottled it Feb. 1 and just opened one last night. Very happy with this. The change I made was using only 1 bottle of lemon juice. Also, this recipe uses 1.5lb. of fruit per gal. instead of the traditional 1lb. per gal. I am not sure what effect the honey had on it as I didn't have a regular DB open to compare.

Nevertheless, this is a very nice fruity wine. Very easy to drink with alot of fruit flavor and not as much acidity as using 2 bottles of lemon juice.
Nice work Dave.


----------



## dangerdave (Mar 6, 2013)

You are welcome, DJ. The honey gives the DB some added character, I think. However, IMO, the improvement does not equate to the added cost. I made a batch of the standard DB with raisins and bananas added which easily rivals the DB Melomel, and cost much less. Honey is expensive! I don't think I'll be making another batch of the melomel.

I call the one with the raisins and bananas _Dragon Blood Especial_! It is my current favorate variation.


----------



## wineforfun (Mar 6, 2013)

Ok, my DB brother, help me out. So you used sugar instead of honey? and then added what for bananas and raisins? and then stuck to the recipe?


----------



## dangerdave (Mar 6, 2013)

I just added a pound of raisins and six ripe medium size bananas (sliced) into the bag with the fruit. Followed the recipe just as usual---squeeze and stir daily! Give it a go! The added cost for the batch was less than $5, and made a big difference in the body of the wine.


----------



## wineforfun (Mar 6, 2013)

Awesome, thank you.


----------

